# ClipDraw (Experiences, comments?)



## JeffWard

Anybody ever tried this product?

I bought one (for mount on XD45C) and will be trying it out. Review coming...

www.clipdraw.com

JeffWard


----------



## kev74

It looks like a neat set up..... as long as the tape holds.


----------



## niadhf

I got one for my officers acp. Unfortunately i had not seen the "this model not compatible with ambidextrious safety", so while it holds well, the gun cuts into my side a fair bit, even being thinner thatn with a holster. Unfortunately I had to remove it. I may modify it to fit with the amb-safety, or leave it with an airsoft, IDK. I use VHB (Very High Bond) tape a lot in my line of work. Impressive stuff. It is currently holdin my right rear signal light in my truck, but i would feel hesitant about it holding my gun. It is probably fine, but...... i guess just my reserves. Course for $15 (what mine cost) the worst part if i didn't likme the VHB model...getting the VHB off the gun.

Just my thoughts Jeff


----------



## JeffWard

I will probably mount it on the frame, just below the slide, not ON the slide. I'm not worried about the adhesive hurting the polymer, just the slide finish. I want a deep, thin, secure carry method, for wear with jeans/t-shirt.

They show the adhesive on the website holding up a 25lb plate...

I wore my XD45C out last night in jeans and t-shirt, IWB, with the t-shirt TUCKED IN, at 4:00 carry. I 'bloused" the t-shirt just enough, and it disappeared. I clipped my cell phone to my belt at 2:30, in the little gap in the belt left over, and it never moved. Mexican Carry... Access would require yanking the shirt, but so does MOST CC methods...

I'm even considering a belly band for tucked-t-shirt carry...

For $20, I'll try it, and I plan on mounting it high enough on the frame so holster selection won't be an issue if I carry OWB.

Jeff


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I owned a Clipdraw and used it on a full-size 1911. It attaches under the right grip panel, and projects up and forward. I found that setup to be uncomfortable because I couldn't persuade the loaded pistol to stay at the angle I prefer. It was a matter of balance: the magazine-filled grip was too heavy to stay in position.
My wife tried a Clipdraw on her J-frame S&W and she absolutely loved it. It held her little pistol in exactly the right place and kept it there. This was also a matter of balance.
She also tried a tape-on Clipdraw on her Charter Arms snubbie, and liked it almost as well as the one on her S&W. She had to use the semi-auto-pistol, glue-on model, though, because the revolver tape-on model made the gun hang in the wrong place for her.
The "uncovered trigger" argument is a canard. Your pants (or skirt) covers the trigger in exactly the same way as a holster does.
The real problem with the Clipdraw is that you absolutely cannot reholster without looking very carefully at what you're doing. That's its only real drawback.


----------



## niadhf

JeffWard said:


> They show the adhesive on the website holding up a 25lb plate...
> Jeff


Oh i believe that. VHB is used to apply simulated divided light grills to glass (windows and doors) and can be a bear to get off, so as i said it is probably great. Just, as steve said, some comfort issues on the carry, and i also know how VHB is to remove, so.....

Good luck. I would love to here what you think. I would suggest trying the clip in the position you will put it, with any holster you may use BEFORE attaching it. That was an issue i ran into with mine. Using some holsters with the clip was difficult.
Niadh


----------



## JeffWard

I think mounting the clip on the frame, rather than the slide, will help the balance. And if any junk builds up around the clip, it will be sitting on the poly, not the metal...

I agree that there is virtually no difference between a trigger protected by leather, and a trigger protected by cloth (clothing). As long as you have fabric between the gun and you, you're fine. And I'm not carrying a 1911 with a thumb safety, that can be disengaged. I'm carrying a XD, with a trigger safety, a grip safety, a drop safety... etc...

I've never seen the advantage of a "high ride" IWB holster. It prints more, it's more uncomfortable, and it just adds bulk. And anything decent is north of $75.... I like to carry the gun LOW. As deep as I can, and I see this as a great option.

Granted, the clip ain't sexy/pretty, but neither is my XD... Never was...

I'll have a range report, one week after it comes in.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham

Unsafe with a round chambered in a short-trigger gun like an XD.


----------



## submoa

Clipdraw = Mexican Carry


----------



## Steve M1911A1

submoa said:


> Clipdraw = Mexican Carry


Not to be contentious, but...
The problem with "Mexican carry" has nothing to do with exposed triggers. Rather, it's that the pistol is carried in a manner that precludes control over its position in your pants. In "Mexican carry," there is nothing that keeps the pistol from sliding around, including sliding down your pants leg and onto the floor.
The Clipdraw very effectively controls the position of the pistol and, therefore, is absolutely nothing like "Mexican carry."
Further, if the Clipdraw is positioned properly, the pistol's trigger is covered and protected just as well as if the gun were in a holster.

Having carefully and completely tested the Clipdraw for a review article published not too long ago in _Concealed Carry_ Magazine, I know that it is not a perfect solution to any concealed-carry problem. However, I'd prefer to discuss real-life, valid compliments and complaints about it, rather than speculations and fantasies.
The person who started this thread asked for our _experiences_, not our theories.


----------

